# I've got to witness



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

My black molly give birth today! As some of you might know, we had a group of 4 black mollies that had accidentally got knocked over onto the floor yesterday by my daughter who kicked off her boots and the boot went flying and knocked them over. They all died. this afternoon though, I looked in my tank and seen a little black molly swimming around ( he got aten before I could catch him ) and I only have one black molly female who looked like she was about to pop, so I put her in the breeder. She had a total of 24 babies. 3 of them had passed, whiched we expected because they looked like their bellies had tumors, and 3 of the babies weren't formed and were just yellow blobs with eyes. 18 of them now survive and are thriving, and had their first meal already. The family is so excited to see them! I will be posting pictures very shortly. I wonder if there is a fish fry thread where I can post them. If there isn't I'll post them here!














































Hope you all enjoy! Sorry about the huge pic size, but I have no clue on how to resize them. I kinda like the big size though because you can see more of their detail!


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice Pics i wish i could breed my fishes xD


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Why can't you breed them? I bought my molly already pregnant. I cheated...lol


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

SkylarrRyann said:


> Why can't you breed them? I bought my molly already pregnant. I cheated...lol


Not only do they usually come pregnant like you said, but its hard to keep them from becomeing pregnant. The only to keep them from getting pregnant is to put only males in. 

Wait, do you have any of your fish by any chance? It could be that you only have males.

Sorry Skyllar, got off topic. 

I love your mollies. I wish my fish would breed, but we will have to find out considering i have no fish at the moment. :lol::lol::lol:

Congrats on the fry and good job


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you so much Stripes!! I'm so very excited.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice looking babies there! What are your plans for the future? With that many babies, if you plan to keep some of them you'll soon need a bigger tank. lol


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

I cant breed them cause something always happens or the mother dies or she gets into a fight or something in 1 year i got to breed 1 time and it was guppys xD but unlucky they all die. =[


----------



## joepythons (Mar 3, 2009)

*babies*

Gotta love babies,congrats


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember when my guppies bred, I was around ten years old.
I didn't know what to do with the babies. 
Luckily they all survived and I had the generations live on. It is a really cool experience, even if it's the tenth billionth time you've done it.
Congrats.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I remember when my guppies bred, I was around ten years old.
> I didn't know what to do with the babies.
> Luckily they all survived and I had the generations live on. It is a really cool experience, even if it's the tenth billionth time you've done it.
> Congrats.


I get excited EVERY time a fish gives birth especailly when I get to watch!


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

awesome, my female black molly had one baby one time, or at least i only saw one, but it died  its lil belly popped open, i was sad, but congratulations on your new babies grandma


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool. I am thinking about getting more livebearers.

The ones with the "tumors" on the bellies were probably just under-developed fry that still had the yolk sac attached. They usually don't make it. Have no fear, she'll have more...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on the fry! they look real cute!

cheers!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I love baby fish, who doesn't? but if you want a real show.. Cichlids mouth brooding is just takes you off your feet.

and I agree with many posts, You will be having alot... more babies lol.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

They are SOOOOO fishyadorable!

I love them!

I was sad one of my black mollies died today, i dont know why.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

My baby black sail fin molllies are now 4 months old and are HUGE and healthy. There are 8 males and 8 females. I guess it's time to start posting them on craigslist, cause my dalmation molly is due anytime and don't want the tank to be over populated. I think I will keep one set to provide future generations. Here is the updated pics!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

They're so cute! Glad to see that the are all growing up well.


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you for your comment!!! I love these fish!


----------

